# Best GPS Navigation for Italy



## spicerd

I was recently in Italy visiting small medieval villages in Abruzzo and I had an old Garmin hand-held GPS Navigation unit with me. This unit had worked years ago for getting me around Rome, Florence, Venice and between.

While it took the addresses in the small villages I was visiting this time, long before I arrived at them it would just start saying "proceed to highlighted road", but would not have anything near the current location highlighted... this also happened on some major highways and then would pop back to current location and continue, etc. - so, it may be a problem with my particular unit...

On my iPhone, I have Navigon Europe and it would navigate me right up to the door of any of these small village locations - even lanes that were not for cars, but only for walking... So, that became my way of navigating, but it is quite expensive for the data feed over the phone, for that system to work (especially on a US phone plan)... I would like to find a similarly capable system that is self contained in the unit and doesn't require internet access / data stream...

So, if anyone has had particularly good luck with any brand / model of unit that can be used both in the car and walking - and that covers the small villages, etc. I would love to hear about it! Also, any advice on ones to avoid would help too!

Thanks very much - 

Donald


----------



## valeland

i think garmin is the best...


----------



## spicerd

Thanks Valeland, 

I will have to look at Garmin's latest offerings and see... my antiquated one did not serve me well! 

I do notice that Navigon has standalone units in Europe - have you heard any feedback regarding that brand?

Thanks again - 

Donald


----------



## valeland

I don't know about Navigon.

Maybe you have to upgrade the maps.


----------



## palmerg

*Garmin and iPhone options*

Hi,
We live in Torino, IT and recently purchased a Garmin nuvi 2370 and we are very pleased so far. We have registered it but have yet to download the +3gb European map update because we don't have our full internet service yet. However, we anticipate it will get even better after that. That device was over $250 US. 

Did you look at updating your Garmin? Does it have that capability? Go to the Garmin website to see I suppose. I can't post URLs or I would send a link. 

If you like the iPhone I know that Tom Tom sells an app for the iPhone with all the bells and whistles, voice nav and turn by turn directions just like the Garmin ( or the Tom Tom for that matter). I think the app sells for about $99.00 US but you can know for sure by visiting the AppStore (non rhyme intended) the price may have come down. I have heard mixed reviews but that was months ago and things do change. You will have to buy a auto adapter/windshield mount (with charger) separately if I recall correctly.

Advantage Garmin: it uses full GPS whereas iPhone uses AGPS (basically cell tower triangulation but very accurate and signal not so susceptible building blockage in cities)
Advantage iPhone: Seems to have better battery life and portability when not tethered to the cradle. Garmin battery life not plugged in is pretty bad, in my experience so far. 

Never tried Tom Tom app so recommend you Google for Tom Tom for iPhone reviews and see for yourself. 

Anyway, hope this helps,
Ciao,
Gary


----------



## mariannesou

We used Tom Tom Go when we were in Italy. It already had European maps downloaded onto it - and it was fabulous. It took us anywhere without any problems. It was fabulous. It was a little expensive originally, but worth every penny.


----------



## ACM

*Garmin*

I own the Garmin GPSMap 60Csx with a micro SD card in it. I have it for the whole EU and it works quite well. It's not often that you update the card so says Garmin. I've had mine for almost 3 years now and so it may need a new micro SD card. The last I asked Garmin if I can upgrade the micro SD card via PC, you are not able to; have to buy a new one.



spicerd said:


> I was recently in Italy visiting small medieval villages in Abruzzo and I had an old Garmin hand-held GPS Navigation unit with me. This unit had worked years ago for getting me around Rome, Florence, Venice and between.
> 
> While it took the addresses in the small villages I was visiting this time, long before I arrived at them it would just start saying "proceed to highlighted road", but would not have anything near the current location highlighted... this also happened on some major highways and then would pop back to current location and continue, etc. - so, it may be a problem with my particular unit...
> 
> On my iPhone, I have Navigon Europe and it would navigate me right up to the door of any of these small village locations - even lanes that were not for cars, but only for walking... So, that became my way of navigating, but it is quite expensive for the data feed over the phone, for that system to work (especially on a US phone plan)... I would like to find a similarly capable system that is self contained in the unit and doesn't require internet access / data stream...
> 
> So, if anyone has had particularly good luck with any brand / model of unit that can be used both in the car and walking - and that covers the small villages, etc. I would love to hear about it! Also, any advice on ones to avoid would help too!
> 
> Thanks very much -
> 
> Donald


----------



## roysteve

I lead motorcycle tours in Italy. My clients use both Garmin and Tom tom. The consensus is that Tom tom has the better maps


----------



## pudd 2

spicerd said:


> I was recently in Italy visiting small medieval villages in Abruzzo and I had an old Garmin hand-held GPS Navigation unit with me. This unit had worked years ago for getting me around Rome, Florence, Venice and between.
> 
> While it took the addresses in the small villages I was visiting this time, long before I arrived at them it would just start saying "proceed to highlighted road", but would not have anything near the current location highlighted... this also happened on some major highways and then would pop back to current location and continue, etc. - so, it may be a problem with my particular unit...
> 
> On my iPhone, I have Navigon Europe and it would navigate me right up to the door of any of these small village locations - even lanes that were not for cars, but only for walking... So, that became my way of navigating, but it is quite expensive for the data feed over the phone, for that system to work (especially on a US phone plan)... I would like to find a similarly capable system that is self contained in the unit and doesn't require internet access / data stream...
> 
> So, if anyone has had particularly good luck with any brand / model of unit that can be used both in the car and walking - and that covers the small villages, etc. I would love to hear about it! Also, any advice on ones to avoid would help too!
> 
> Thanks very much -
> 
> Donald


 i would try a new inovation its called a map these have worked for thousands of years


----------



## roysteve

pudd 2 said:


> i would try a new inovation its called a map these have worked for thousands of years


I have used maps for thousands of years [it seems] but GPS frees you to look at your surroundings, rather than a map and highway signs.


----------



## xraydog

I recently returned from a trip to the Lago Trasimeno region of Umbria. Spent time in small towns (Paciano, Panicale, Castiglione del Lago). I used a Garmin Nuvi 750 that I have in the states. I purchased the new Italy/Greece card for the unit. 

It worked very well even on some small rural roads. I don't know how we would have managed, especially in the back roads between the towns, if it were not for the Garmin.

Rick D





spicerd said:


> I was recently in Italy visiting small medieval villages in Abruzzo and I had an old Garmin hand-held GPS Navigation unit with me. This unit had worked years ago for getting me around Rome, Florence, Venice and between.
> 
> While it took the addresses in the small villages I was visiting this time, long before I arrived at them it would just start saying "proceed to highlighted road", but would not have anything near the current location highlighted... this also happened on some major highways and then would pop back to current location and continue, etc. - so, it may be a problem with my particular unit...
> 
> On my iPhone, I have Navigon Europe and it would navigate me right up to the door of any of these small village locations - even lanes that were not for cars, but only for walking... So, that became my way of navigating, but it is quite expensive for the data feed over the phone, for that system to work (especially on a US phone plan)... I would like to find a similarly capable system that is self contained in the unit and doesn't require internet access / data stream...
> 
> So, if anyone has had particularly good luck with any brand / model of unit that can be used both in the car and walking - and that covers the small villages, etc. I would love to hear about it! Also, any advice on ones to avoid would help too!
> 
> Thanks very much -
> 
> Donald


----------



## DBMaster2k

I tried to use iphone with garmin, tomtom and openstreetmap motionX app installed
tomtom -is the best choise in Italy.


----------



## smanet

I would suggest Tom Tom, if you keep it updated, it's the best.
But keep in mind, no one it's perfect.
I used to have also Garmin, just in case.

Ciao!


----------



## Vante

Amazing how someone asks for the best GPS and all they get is "TomTom" or "Garmin" ? You may as well dont even answer. Dont you know the Model number? Both Company offer a quite large selection of GPS to choose from not to mention that some will take Europe maps while others wont. If you want to help, then be nice and post the brand/model and what maps you used, to simply state a TomTom gps is like saying if you are in Italy rent a Fiat, after all they only have one, LOL


----------



## NickZ

You're complaining about a thread that's over a year old.

Either way. The best GPS currently in Italy is going to me a large screen smart phone or smallish tablet running google navigator. Anything else will be dated.


----------

